# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wurzelpassagen- und felder überspringen

## dr arzgebirger

Hi, Leute!

Ich weiß, dass man Wurzelpassagen gut meistern kann, indem man sie überspringt und da am besten eine davorliegende größere Wurzel als „Absprungrampe“ benutzt. Und natürlich braucht man genügend Speed und eine leicht straffere Gabel.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das nur allein durch den Speed schaffen kann.
Meine Frage also: Mit welcher Technik kann man Wurzelfelder schnell und vor allem flach überspringen, man will ja nicht unbedingt jedes mal 70 cm hoch im Bunnyhop über die Wurzeln drüberfliegen, da es im Downhill ja immer auch um dieZeit geht ; und Schweinehop wäre wohl auch eher ungünstig.
Ich habe schon Bilder gesehen, wo Downhiller bei Wurzeln in eine extrem geduckte bzw. gebeugte Haltung gehen und nur die Spitzen etwas berühren (ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist hierfür das MOUNTAINBIKE RIDER Magazine Juli 7/2012 Seite 98-99 das große Bild) , aber auch, wo sie sich gezielt strecken.

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten, da ich glaube, dass das wohl auch eine sehr wichtige Disziplin/Technik ist.

Thx im Voraus…

----------


## Loki87

Hmmm...ich versteh dein Problem irgendwie nicht ganz  :Confused: 
Du hast im Prinzip alles schon gesagt. Je mehr Geschwindigkeit, desto weniger fällt das Rad zwischen die Wurzeln, sondern tippt nurnoch oben auf.
Vorher abspringen schadet auch nicht, man muss nur schaun, dass man nicht wie n nasser Sack ins Wurzel/Steinfeld klatscht sondern sich geschmeidiger abfedert als auf ebener Piste.
Mehr ist da eigentlich nicht dabei.

----------


## Hilli

Vor der Wurzelpassage Gabel reindrücken und dann mit dem Lenker hochziehen, also so machs ich immer und geht wunderbar.

----------


## nailen

Bei Wurzelpassagen schau ich immer das die Gewichtsverteilung sehr zentral ist weil mir gern das Vorderrad weckflutscht.

----------


## Ulrich

Hast du schon andere Reifenprofile für besseren Grip versucht????

LG

----------


## Loki87

Mit jedem halbwegs normalen DH-Reifen sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Man muss vielmehr konsequent sein und die Linie die man angepeilt hat auch durchziehen. Sobald man anfängt einer Wurzel auszuweichen, weil man Angst bekommt, ists mit dem Grip meist vorbei.

----------


## dr arzgebirger

nein, aber ich denke, die Schwalbe Muddy Mary reichen...

----------


## q_FTS_p

> nein, aber ich denke, die Schwalbe Muddy Mary reichen...


In VertStar DER Reifen für wurzelverseuchte Trails.

----------

